# Share your best wax/coating/seleant experience 2014



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

Share your best wax/coating/seleant experience 2014 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

As a hobbyist - DJ supernatural hybrid on a dark metallic blue, wow it popped. Also learnt that I much prefer the process of waxing than I did using Gtechniq products (as good as they are) as you can see what is happening and less of a chemistry experience.

Also FK1000 on wheels... maybe next time on the bodywork.. It gives the shine of poorboys but hopefully the protection of gtechniq.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I think my favourite wax experience has to be my ODK glamour, pre releases that I used at waxstock

Really helped my car to look it's best and dripping wet, very easy to use and the smells were incredible 







Favourite coating experience has to be my first time with a ceramic and I used another unreleased product by Imperial Wax, applied to paint, trims, exhaust etc and really gave me a good experience of what a ceramic is like


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Obsession wax Aura > Hybrid86
Finis wax
BF Ice over Fire > midnight sun wax 
AF Illision 
ADS Obsidian
and as they say 'not in any particular order'


----------



## ampbmw (Dec 1, 2007)

I too love waxing because there's no worries about application and the auto finesse range especially illusion and desire never disappoint


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sealant : Carlack, always going back to this for sealant.
Coatings : Max Protect, UNCVR is really really great but difficult to apply ( you have to be really quick! ), V3 because it's the only one that can resist on my bikes exhausts more than 5mn, really impressed.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Coating #1

ADS Octagon Formula - according to stangalang, it provides _holy grail protection_
and I wouldn't disagree. Outstanding water repellency and a very deep shine.
Car on show, 10 months on...










Coating # 2

TACSystem Sparkle. Another amazing product with similarly amazing properties...










Wax:

By a country mile, ADS ArtDeKotsos Obsidian. Ridiculously easy to apply, even
better on a wet car! Even easier to buff off. I'm doing a long-term test on this
wax and it is not disappointing me in my expectations...










Who says you can't get a decent finish on a 10 year old car, by hand?










With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

After all the years I've been ito detailing, I finally bought an expensive-to-me wax this year. I went for Angelwax Desirable. It blew me away.

I am a firm believer that the prep/polishing gives you the wow factor, but Desirable has made me eat my words really. Waxes do add quite a bit to the finish!

So a major step in 2014 for me. Hope I don't turn into a wax wh*re, my wife will probably leave me.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Coating - would definitely be Gyeon Can Coat. Absolutely brilliant product at an incredible price.

Wax - more difficult. Used a few new (to me) waxes this year (still some to use). 

BMD Taurus, Miura and Morpheus, 
D£finitive S H O W, Wolfgang Fuzion, AF Illusion, D£finitive Number O n e, Waxaddict Vitreous and whipped Candy Gloss. 

Some waxes really surprised me namely Vitreous and Fuzion however the one that gave my car the best look, for me, was BMD Miura.


----------



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Coating - would definitely be Gyeon Can Coat. Absolutely brilliant product at an incredible price.
> 
> Wax - more difficult. Used a few new (to me) waxes this year (still some to use).
> 
> ...


i have heard great things about BMD lately. How is the durability on BMD Miura? If you had to choose one of them with great looks and durability, which one would it be?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Best wax this year for me has to be soft 99 premium authentic. Such a pleasure to use. Only downside is it doesn't have a nice smell like others. 

I've used fusso this winter due to it's durability but isn't as nice to apply as premium. Nor looks quite as good (In my opinion). 

I haven't bothered applying it this winter but through the summer it's been great. Incidently I purchased a tub of crystal rock around the same time which didn't wow me anywhere near as much as the premium authentic. If they'd cost the same it might have been another matter.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

monopol said:


> i have heard great things about BMD lately. How is the durability on BMD Miura? If you had to choose one of them with great looks and durability, which one would it be?


I couldn't really comment on the durability of Miura as I reapplied it around 1.5 months - not because it needed it just because I wanted to. Miura is the hardest wax of all the BMD waxes but don't let that put you off. Once you have primed your applicator it spreads well and buffs off nicely.

Asking me to choose one BMD wax is difficult really but if you want durability AND looks then Morpheus (or Taurus) would be my choice. Morpheus gives a show car look but with durability thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Best one for me has to be ArtDeShine ArtDeJohnson (Pro Repel Coat). It gives great looks, durability, water repellency and ease of use. These aerosol coatings could spell the end of conventional waxes for all but the die-hard wax-addicts.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Best wax for me is Obsession Phantom. Looks stunning on my black insignia. Coating wise does cancoat qualify? If so that, very easy to use and the water behavior afterwards is fantastic. Both great products that i would recommend highly.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bevvo said:


> Best one for me has to be ArtDeShine ArtDeJohnson (Pro Repel Coat). It gives great looks, durability, water repellency and ease of use. These aerosol coatings could spell the end of conventional waxes for all but the die-hard wax-addicts.


Agree they could if they would be cheaper.


----------



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> I couldn't really comment on the durability of Miura as I reapplied it around 1.5 months - not because it needed it just because I wanted to. Miura is the hardest wax of all the BMD waxes but don't let that put you off. Once you have primed your applicator it spreads well and buffs off nicely.
> 
> Asking me to choose one BMD wax is difficult really but if you want durability AND looks then Morpheus (or Taurus) would be my choice. Morpheus gives a show car look but with durability thrown in for good measure.


What do you think about the waxes from D£finitive that you used?


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

It has to be PolishAngel Carnaubaflockencreme in the "SnowWhite" colour. Following a correction and meticulous prep of the paint surface, the Carnaubaflockencreme was applied in two applications a few hours apart. The sealant, which is a combination of carnauba flakes, pigment (TiO2), and synthetic sealants, forms a hard and durable coating with subtle filling properties. I have used the recommended "top up" and maintenance products by PolishAngel, they being Carnauba Arts White Alabaster pigmented wax, and Connoisseur Rapidwaxx.

All products are ridiculously simple to apply, and the results? Well, it has made me believe that a solid white colour truly can "pop" and stand out in a crowd. My Audi Q7 has never looked so good, and some pretty fancy products have been tried previously.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

monopol said:


> What do you think about the waxes from D£finitive that you used?


D£finitive S H O W wax is a nice wax to use - one of the best, but for me, I prefer the BMD waxes.


----------



## monopol (Dec 2, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> D£finitive S H O W wax is a nice wax to use - one of the best, but for me, I prefer the BMD waxes.


You really love those bmd waxes.

I gotta try them some time!

What make bmd different from other waxes?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm the total opposite, i'd take D£finitive wax everytime tried Miura and was totally disappointed!
0stendo is my favorite of the d£finitive range, not found anything thats as good!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Tried AF Spirit and BH Finis for the first time this year, both absolutely fantastic.

Really impressed with Sonax PNS, crazy beading.

Yet to try my Desire, BMD Genesis or BMD Miura, roll on Spring.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have a fair few wax's now and some better than others but solely down to look's wise on the black vec id based my decision on blackfire midnight sun as being my go to followed by r222 or fusion.
Coating wise simply modesta, looks superior on mine plus ive noted very few washing even through the tough weather.
Sealant wise I love blackfire wet diamond afpp followed by crystal seal especially during summer months or anything from the polish angel line has impressed me especially on depth factors to the look of the paint.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Not done anything as grand as you guys just cheap stuff really

Collinite 476 - didn't like it
Collinite 845 - didn't like it

At this point I'm not sure waxes are for me....

Gtechniq c2v3 - love it so easy and I can apply every wash 
Zaino crew, z2 z6 z8 zaio wasn't impressed for the money
Fk1000p I did like a lot 

I'm toying with trying a bmd wax or maybe a bouncers or vics red but I'm still not sure waxes are for me


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

monopol said:


> You really love those bmd waxes.
> 
> I gotta try them some time!
> 
> What make bmd different from other waxes?


Ease of use is one of the things I look for in a wax as I have soft paint closely followed by the finish it leaves.
I want a wax that applies easily AND buffs easily. I don't want to be rubbing hard at my paint.
I've found that the BMD waxes give that to me. You just know that you will get great results every time.
Not forgetting the great personal service that you get from BMD 👍


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> Not done anything as grand as you guys just cheap stuff really
> 
> Collinite 476 - didn't like it
> Collinite 845 - didn't like it
> ...


For ease of use you just cannot beat BMD waxes with stunning finish.
They don't require a secondary buffing as they don't gas like some waxes do.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> For ease of use you just cannot beat BMD waxes with stunning finish.
> They don't require a secondary buffing as they don't gas like some waxes do.


Right that's it......I'm off to order while the sale is on.....it's either three sample pots or one big Morpheus I reckon


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Right that's it......I'm off to order while the sale is on.....it's either three sample pots or one big Morpheus I reckon


Go for it mate, more commission for Kerry, only joking.


----------



## kevinle (Sep 7, 2012)

Most wax can't match naviwax dark ,light or ultimate due to easy application, finish achievement , water behavior. this is the best all round wax , you will thank me after you try it.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Be interesting to see how many of these waxes are mentioned next year. My prediction is fusso soft99 will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> Right that's it......I'm off to order while the sale is on.....it's either three sample pots or one big Morpheus I reckon


Come on then, what did you order 😃



AndyA4TDI said:


> Go for it mate, more commission for Kerry, only joking.


If only that was the case Andy - I could probably retire next year 😃


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I went with a Taurus and a Morpheus couldn't decide


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Go for it mate, more commission for Kerry, only joking.


Glad you said it, bottom line is we all know what we like and thats what its all about:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

jack-c said:


> Be interesting to see how many of these waxes are mentioned next year. My prediction is fusso soft99 will be a thing of the past.


That's a guarantee!

Reload/Reload 14' continues to impress me, for a spray sealant it really does produce a great finish even on average paintwork!

I still love Z2 though, Zaino will always stand the test of time.

A special mention for Britemax Vantage. If that was in a fancier package with a different name people would be going nuts for it. Great product.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

msb said:


> Glad you said it, bottom line is we all know what we like and thats what its all about:thumb:


I'm not quite sure what you mean by that msb but yes I know what I like and it suits my requirements. Why did you even have to pass comment? You stick with your favoured Def waxes and now I suppose obligatory Ogle waxes


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean by that msb but yes I know what I like and it suits my requirements. Why did you even have to pass comment? You stick with your favoured Def waxes and now I suppose obligatory Ogle waxes


Wow someones got a sack on, i actually mean't it in the sense of you favor bmd in the same way i favor Def waxes(and theres nothing wrong with that,each to their own etc) nothing more, maybe the comments have hit a raw nerve or have a element of truth if that's how you react, you need to chill out a bit


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

jack-c said:


> Be interesting to see how many of these waxes are mentioned next year. My prediction is fusso soft99 will be a thing of the past.


I wouldn't be so sure Jackie is working hard to establish the brand and it has a great following, and him importing new products (some very quirky i admit)
every shipment will keep the brand alive for a good while, not to mention the fact that Fusso at its price point is fantastic:thumb:


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

gally said:


> That's a guarantee!
> 
> Reload/Reload 14' continues to impress me, for a spray sealant it really does produce a great finish even on average paintwork!
> 
> ...


Completely agree. I'm about half way through my pot of vantage and really enjoy using it. Great wax and very understated as is most of the Britemax range.



msb said:


> I wouldn't be so sure Jackie is working hard to establish the brand and it has a great following, and him importing new products (some very quirky i admit)
> 
> every shipment will keep the brand alive for a good while, not to mention the fact that Fusso at its price point is fantastic:thumb:


We shall see. For me personally it brings nothing new to the table but people seem to enjoy using it so it's all good if that's what your into


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Quite shocked with these comments about regarding Fusso. Virtually most popular thread in this forum about single paste wax makes me belive, that Fusso will be far from being forgotten.

I could easily pick 2 or 3 other waxes that emerged recently(like 2 year back) and which in my book "deserves" to be forgotten much, much more that Soft99 product. But hey, they are British products, so can't see that coming.... 



> personally it brings nothing new to the table


And which paste wax in your opinion brings something new ? Which one particullary excells in one of characteristics, like beading, ease of use etc. in a way we haven't seen before ?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've got show edition, supernatural hybrid and sherbet fizz, all great waxes but for me it's now out of Obsession Wax Phantom or Phaenna, there ease of use and results are far superior to anything I've used

I've only used one sealant AF Tough Coat which was easy to apply and seems to be holding up well on my wife's car


----------

